

The 30-Year-Old Macintosh and a Conversation With Steve Jobs - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/24/the-30-year-old-macintosh-and-a-lost-conversation-with-steve-jobs/
To celebrate the 30 year anniversary or the Mac, Steven Levy released an unseen and raw interview with Steve Jobs.
======
hackaflocka
Such a great wordsmith Steve Jobs was.

I'm so conflicted --- I like Richard Stallman's freedom defending approach,
and I also like the capitalist fruits of Steve Jobs...

Anyone else on here want to help make a serious run for Nobel Peace Prize for
Stallman?

~~~
chrisdevereux
There's a single-mindedness about both of them which, while undoubtedly a
contributor to their greatness, also makes them divisive, unable to
compromise, and therefore very bad candidates for the Nobel Peace prize.

~~~
robterrell
Stallman is in a class by himself. Jobs eventually let them build Macs with
fans, let iTunes for Windows ship, etc. Whereas Stallman has never wavered.
Doesn't he still surf the web via email?

------
jjoe
Ever since I stumbled upon this Steve Jobs submission on HN [1], anything
positive I read about this man is disdain. There's a dark cloud hanging around
his work. I'm getting the vibe that others are feeling the same way too.

I do realize the products Apple has built are the result of the ingenuity of
thousands of Apple employees so one can't just discredit their hard work.

\-- Cynical me

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7111531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7111531)

~~~
joelrunyon
It's only been 24 hours since that link was posted - praise & disdain both
tend to come in waves.

People have many facets - not all are good. It's dangerous to play someone up
as a savior when they're simply human.

------
fredsted
Just FYI, the interview book was originally released in 2000.

